
Why Tech Professionals Now Share a Fate with the Working Class - jackgavigan
http://www.fastcompany.com/3057502/the-future-of-work/why-tech-professionals-now-share-a-fate-with-the-working-class
======
CaptainSwing
That moment when tech workers realise that they have been working class all
along

~~~
toomuchtodo
Which is why I always chuckle when tech workers fight labor regulations or
unions.

You are not a temporarily embarrassed millionaire. One day you will be old,
and it will be harder to find work. Or you will be discriminated against
without recourse. Or your employer will try to work you beyond what they're
paying you for. Or you will have a wife and family you want to spend time with
outside of your job.

Organized labor was never about protecting the mediocre. It was about
providing labor with negotiating power against capital.

~~~
seivan
You never stop to think that you can be pro workers right and still against
unions? I don't want whole businesses pretending they're for workers right.
The cost of union is resources that could be spent on workers themselves.

You need to look into the millions union repa spent on themselves. Read up on
recent scandals in Sweden for instance.

I generally don't tolerate admin-work, so I might be connecting here.

~~~
coldtea
> _You never stop to think that you can be pro workers right and still against
> unions? I don 't want whole businesses pretending they're for workers right.
> The cost of union is resources that could be spent on workers themselves._

Most of the stuff you take for granted in your work, including children of 10
years old not working in factories, you had it because of unions...

> _The cost of union is resources that could be spent on workers themselves._

Only without unions, nobody cares about the workers. It's then just the measly
bargaining power/influence you have as an individual against some huge
company, or a whole industry (or all industries combined, when speaking of
basic labor laws).

Now, if you want to say some unions are corrupt, union leaders make side
deals, etc, some fight for BS, yes. But that's a sign that unions are broken,
not that they are bad in themselves. Historically their role for the
improvement of labor conditions was tremendous.

